# Beethoven's Violin Concerto



## Dave Whitmore

I'm going to my second live concert on Sunday. The Greenwich Village Orchestra are playing Beethoven's Violin Concerto. I can't wait as this is one of my favourite classical music pieces. I have it on cd and I just keep playing it. Sunday can't come fast enough!


----------



## PetrB

You've already experienced, then, that even if the concert is not a world class orchestra playing, there is just nothing quite like LIVE. Have a great time.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Yes, I have. And as this is up their in my top three I'm super excited that I'm going! Thanks, I'm sure it's going to be amazing.


----------



## PetrB

Dave Whitmore said:


> Yes, I have. And as this is up their in my top three I'm super excited that I'm going! Thanks, I'm sure it's going to be amazing.


Who knows, you might even thrill to the other two pieces on the program


----------



## Dave Whitmore

lol I probably will. Music is always so much better when performed live. I went to a brass band performance years ago and still remember how much I enjoyed it and this was before I got into classical.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> lol I probably will. Music is always so much better when performed live. I went to a brass band performance years ago and still remember how much I enjoyed it and this was before I got into classical.


It can be if you are lucky enough to be sitting among folks who love music. Otherwise, watch out!


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I went to listen to this same orchestra in March. There was a good crowd and I had no issues with anyone talking, cell phones ringing or any of that stuff. Hopefully tomorrow will be the same.


----------



## Pyotr

It will be interesting to see how that young violinist, Itamar Zorman, performs. He could be a bust or the next Perlman. I'm jealous.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Pyotr said:


> It will be interesting to see how that young violinist, Itamar Zorman, performs. He could be a bust or the next Perlman. I'm jealous.


I'll post tomorrow night about the experience. I'm probably not the best judge in terms of technical expertise but I'll definitely be writing about the concert.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I just got back from the concert. It was fantastic. Itamar knocked it out of the park. His solo performance was amazing. He got a richly deserved ovation at the end. It was a real pleasure to hear him play.

On a more sour note is it really asking too much for people to sit still for forty minutes??? The worst was during the second movement, which is slower and quieter so the noise really stood out. I know there were a couple of people there with children of four or five years of age. Some person, or people, kept walking about at the back of the hall. And high heels on a wooden floor is not quiet! The same person, or people, also kept going in and out of the hall. Those doors at the back are heavy and they didn't even have the decency to close the doors quietly! So, heels and door slamming throughout the second movement. And don't even get me started on the ridiculous amount of coughing.

The concert was still amazing, despite the distractions.


----------



## Triplets

Try the David Oistrakh recording, with Andre Cluytens conducting. It has been one of my favorite recordings for about 40 years.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Triplets said:


> Try the David Oistrakh recording, with Andre Cluytens conducting. It has been one of my favorite recordings for about 40 years.


I have a cd of Arabella Steinbacher playing this. I love that version but I'm always open to hearing other renditions.


----------



## KenOC

Dave Whitmore said:


> I have a cd of Arabella Steinbacher playing this. I love that version but I'm always open to hearing other renditions.


My favorite of the past several years:










Getting the Britten is a very nice bonus.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

KenOC said:


> My favorite of the past several years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the Britten is a very nice bonus.


I've seen quite a few videos of Janine's playing and I like the way she sounds. I'm going to look out for any CDs she has.


----------



## Xaltotun

I share your happiness for the concert! For myself, it's so difficult these days, with a child in the house. Speaking of records, I didn't even like the piece until I heard Menuhin/Furtwängler, it almost made me weep.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dave Whitmore said:


> I just got back from the concert. It was fantastic. Itamar knocked it out of the park. His solo performance was amazing. He got a richly deserved ovation at the end. It was a real pleasure to hear him play.
> 
> On a more sour note is it really asking too much for people to sit still for forty minutes??? The worst was during the second movement, which is slower and quieter so the noise really stood out. I know there were a couple of people there with children of four or five years of age. Some person, or people, kept walking about at the back of the hall. And high heels on a wooden floor is not quiet! The same person, or people, also kept going in and out of the hall. Those doors at the back are heavy and they didn't even have the decency to close the doors quietly! So, heels and door slamming throughout the second movement. And don't even get me started on the ridiculous amount of coughing.
> 
> The concert was still amazing, despite the distractions.


such people should be ejected and given a sound thrashing! 

One of my favourite pieces - version on Philips with Arthur Grumiaux, Concertegbouw Orchestra and Sir Colin Davis (incidentally, this recording was released 40 years ago but has still not been bettered imho)


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Headphone Hermit;735127[B said:


> ]such people should be ejected and given a sound thrashing! [/B]
> 
> One of my favourite pieces - version on Philips with Arthur Grumiaux, Concertegbouw Orchestra and Sir Colin Davis (incidentally, this recording was released 40 years ago but has still not been bettered imho)


I couldn't agree more. Ruined the second movement for me. It's one of my favourites too. I was so happy to be able to go hear it. The orchestra did a great job. I'll have to look out for the version you just mentioned. It's amazing how the quality can differ so much depending who's playing and who's conducting.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

^^^ yup! 

And of course, personal preference plays a very big part too. 

Just for interest, the Penguin Guide has 16 versions of this work rated at three stars (just about the top mark a recording gets .... except for the Grumiaux that I recommended that gets four stars!)


----------



## Guest

This is also a very fine one .


----------



## nightscape

I'm fond of Tetzlaff's with Zinman. The CD cover, not so much.


----------



## KenOC

nightscape said:


> I'm fond of Tetzlaff's with Zinman. The CD cover, not so much.


For me, among recent recordings the ladies have this one handily. Janine Jansen and Patricia Kopatchinskaja, quite different approaches.


----------



## Guest

Heifetz, Heifetz, Heifetz!!!!!! With Munch and Boston. Stunning recording.

After that, then there is the Wolfgang Schneiderhahn/Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic recording on DG that is also very good.


----------



## Haydn man

This was the first CD I ever bought 
Have also been lucky enough to hear Salvatore Accardo play this with the Chamber Orchestra Of Europe at the Proms in 1986


----------



## Guest

Actually, I have several recordings of this I like, in this order:
1. Heifetz/Munch
2. Schneiderhahn/Jochum
3. Kopatchinskaja/Herreweghe
4. Faust/Belohlavek


----------



## Dongiovanni

KenOC said:


> My favorite of the past several years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the Britten is a very nice bonus.


First time I heard this record it was like hearing the concerto for the first time. It is absolutely unique in interpretation. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Ukko

I keep seeing this thread in 'new posts'.

This concerto is, for me, the most emotionally communicative violin concerto composed in the period 1700 -1900 (that I've heard). Like many of Beethoven's compositions, the music works (sometimes survives) in a wide range of interpretation and competency.

[In the 20th C the emotional 'language' changed for the violin, viola and cello. Seems to work on a different part of that region behind the eyes.]


----------



## Triplets

DrMike said:


> Heifetz, Heifetz, Heifetz!!!!!! With Munch and Boston. Stunning recording.
> 
> After that, then there is the Wolfgang Schneiderhahn/Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic recording on DG that is also very good.


Sorry, Doc, the Heifetz recording repels me now and always has. To slick by half.
David Oistrakh and Josef Suk for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Within a day or so of HvK's passing, I saw/heard Mutter perform this. Most memorable. Their 1979 rec has always been the one for me.:tiphat:


----------



## Itullian

Triplets said:


> Sorry, Doc, the Heifetz recording reples me now and always has. To slick by half.
> *David Oistrakh *and Josef Suk for me.


Love Oistrakh, an all time favorite.


----------



## DavidA

Recordings I have (that I can think of!)

Heifetz / Toscanini - pity about recording
Heifetz / Munch
Menuhin / Furtwanglar
Kennedy / Tennstedt
Faust
Repin / Muti
Schneiderhan
Should be able to find something there that suits! Btw I do love this work. A true desert island piece!


----------



## DiesIraeCX

DavidA said:


> Recordings I have (that I can think of!)
> 
> Heifetz / Toscanini - pity about recording
> Heifetz / Munch
> Menuhin / Furtwanglar
> Kennedy / Tennstedt
> Faust
> Repin / Muti
> Schneiderhan
> Should be able to find something there that suits! Btw I do love this work. A true desert island piece!


Which one is your favorite? The only one I've heard and own is Perlman/Barenboim. It's fantastic, but I'd love to hear another topnotch Beethoven Violin Concerto.

The recording that I'm leaning towards is Jochum/Schneiderhan.


----------



## DavidA

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Which one is your favorite? The only one I've heard and own is Perlman/Barenboim. It's fantastic, but I'd love to hear another topnotch Beethoven Violin Concerto.
> 
> The recording that I'm leaning towards is Jochum/Schneiderhan.


Depends what mood I'm in. For something more meditative Repin is beautifully played. For something more dramatic Faust. For something remarkable Heifetz. 
I think one thing we should bear in mind that the first movement is Allegro ma non troppo - quickly but not too quick. Players who set too slow a tempo - more like Andante - miss the drama Beethoven intended.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> Sorry, Doc, the Heifetz recording repels me now and always has. To slick by half.
> David Oistrakh and Josef Suk for me.


To each their own. I am a huge Heifetz fan.

I don't have Oistrakh performing the Beethoven Violin Concerto, but I do enjoy him as well - have him performing the Beethoven Triple, Brahms Double. I actually have a recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto by Suk on Supraphon - I don't know if that is the one you prefer. That recording has never done much for me, but I do like Suk, especially his recording with Starker and Katchen of the Brahms Piano Trios.


----------



## Guest

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Which one is your favorite? The only one I've heard and own is Perlman/Barenboim. It's fantastic, but I'd love to hear another topnotch Beethoven Violin Concerto.
> 
> The recording that I'm leaning towards is Jochum/Schneiderhan.


Jochum/Schneiderhahn is a very good recording. If you don't go with Heifetz, then I think that is the one I would recommend.


----------



## DavidA

DrMike said:


> To each their own. I am a huge Heifetz fan.
> 
> I don't have Oistrakh performing the Beethoven Violin Concerto, but I do enjoy him as well - have him performing the Beethoven Triple, Brahms Double. I actually have a recording of the Beethoven Violin Concerto by Suk on Supraphon - I don't know if that is the one you prefer. That recording has never done much for me, but I do like Suk, especially his recording with Starker and Katchen of the Brahms Piano Trios.


Used to have Suk but he sets an impossibly slow tempo for the first movement.


----------



## Guest

DavidA said:


> Used to have Suk but he sets an impossibly slow tempo for the first movement.


If that is the same recording that I have, then I totally agree. Slow doesn't necessarily dismay me - I love the Celibidache Bruckner 4th, for example - but it has to convince me. That one just doesn't.


----------



## Ukko

DrMike said:


> If that is the same recording that I have, then I totally agree. Slow doesn't necessarily dismay me - I love the Celibidache Bruckner 4th, for example - but it has to convince me. That one just doesn't.


Josef Suk has always impressed me as 'Joe Smooth'. Unfortunately for me, too smooth.


----------



## DavidA

DrMike said:


> If that is the same recording that I have, then I totally agree. Slow doesn't necessarily dismay me - I love the Celibidache Bruckner 4th, for example - but it has to convince me. That one just doesn't.


The problem is that some players out of a misguided reverence for the concerto set too a tempo for the first movement. Vengerov's reading was one of the worst examples in recent years which completely ignored the fact that Beethoven's marking is Allegro ma non troppo. Heifetz used to be criticised for taking it too fast but probably this is far more the tempo Beethoven had in mind.


----------



## Skilmarilion

I was (unexpectedly) impressed with Kennedy's recording of this with the Polish Chamber. 

It comes with a somewhat 'jazzy' Mozart 4th violin concerto, but it may be worth it for the Beethoven alone.


----------



## DatCellist

I recently went to a concert with the violinist Aaron Berofsky playing this concerto. Absolutely astounding! I hope you enjoy this concert.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

Wow I haven't visited this thread for a while. I'm glad to see there's a lot of love for this concerto. It's definitely my favourite violin concerto. I'm going to hear it live as often as I can.


----------

